# Any Idea on this morph



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

It is pumilio of some sort.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Blue jean www.pumilio.com


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks like an Almirante.

You might want to take a look at this though
www.DendroBase.de


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

those are sold in a kingsnake ad for $60 each. almirante for sure, and they will come in male heavy and he wont send the actual frogs he takes pictures of for you.. hmmm


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

DF20 said:


> those are sold in a kingsnake ad for $60 each. almirante for sure, and they will come in male heavy and he wont send the actual frogs he takes pictures of for you.. hmmm


Ahh, I know of the exporter. 
pm sent jeff.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't see why people buy these frogs with no locale data and no guarantee of that they are not WC. No offense to the OP, but if you are buying these frogs without knowing what they are, what do you plan to call them when you get froglets and try to sell them to others?

Again, not trying to start an argument - just trying to understand the logic. Why not spend the extra few bucks to buy CB/locale specific lines?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Yeah saw them on kingsnake and thought I would see what you thought. He had them posted as red and blue dart frogs. Anyone had expierience with this seller? If so what happened? Thanks for the id!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

jeffdart said:


> Yeah saw them on kingsnake and thought I would see what you thought. He had them posted as red and blue dart frogs. Anyone had expierience with this seller? If so what happened? Thanks for the id!


This forum has a policy of no vendor feedback. 
....pm...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They are "2009 import Panamanian pumilo" most likely. Beyond that, you have no way of knowing. Many people wonder if these frogs are actually even coming from Panama.


----------

